# Most Over/Under Rated Ski Trails



## canobie#1 (Nov 4, 2013)

So what's your opinion?

For me:
Underrated: Avenger (Attitash)
                  The Jug (Killington)
                 Upper Wildcat (Wildcat)

Overrated:  Every trail at mount snow
                 Right Stuff at Sunday river
                 Wild Fire (Killington)


----------



## ss20 (Nov 4, 2013)

Underrated: 
Stratton's glades
Chilloot (Smuggs)
Freewheeler (Butternut)

Overrated:
Every ride at Canobie :angry: (look at my sig)
Wandering beginner trails with no pitch (Juggernaut (Killington), Mountain Road (Okemo), etc)
Standard (Stratton)


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 4, 2013)

Overrated: Front Five at Cannon.  Yes, they have great pitch, but those trails are awfully short and WAY too wide.  I would have rathered the mountain put in 8 trails with character across that width of terrain, instead of 5 massively wide straight boulevards.

Underrated: Chief at Okemo.  While it's not as good as it once was due to widening over the years, it's still a nearly uninterrupted 1500 vert run with decent pitch that's a blast to rail big Super G turns on.   Before it became the mountains signature race trail, Upper Chief was actually a decent bump run.


----------



## snowmonster (Nov 5, 2013)

Overrated: 

White Heat (Sunday River) -- It's steep (but in sections), straight, very wide and half-groomed. I know it was once hyped as the steepest widest trail in the northeast but the shine has come off that marketing pitch. Really, this trail is not as difficult as it is made out to be. The most difficult thing about this trail really is the iciness of it when the snow is not right. Actually, come to think of it, any trail that was subject of any ad campaign is screaming to be overrated.

Liftline (Stowe) - The Front Four has a mythical quality to it and Starr, Goat and National can lay claim to that distinction. Not Liftline. I know Liftline is a shadow of its former self, having been bulldozed and blasted to get to its present state. It's a straight and wide shot. It has some steep pitches but is not as technical as the other three. I suggest that Lookout should replace it as the new Front Four.

Underrated:  

Blind Ambition (Sunday River) - The moderate pitch and widely spaced trees scream intermediate terrain but this is probably the most fun you could have in a glade. Just point your skis down and slalom past the trees without even having to think about it. Always deserves a repeat.

Hackett's Highway (Stowe) - Under the chair, narrow, twisty and with moderate jumps and steeps. Bottoms out on a streambed before spitting you out on a trail. You have to know exactly when to turn. Overlooked because of the Front Four but a hidden gem on Mansfield.

Misery Whip (Sugarloaf) - Straight as an arrow, narrow and bumped up. A bumper's paradise. For non-bumpers, a place to up your game. Relentless. The pitch does not let up. Do it thrice in a row in the spring and you've earned that beer.

Anything off the Sunnyside Double (Mad River Glen) - Everybody loves the Single (justifiably so) and will willingly wait in line for the privilege of skiing the terrain off it. Everyone wants to experience Paradise, Chute and Liftline. Of course. However, the terrain and the woods off the Double don't get as much love. Similar pitch as the Single and the same tight, uncrowded woods that MRG is famous for. When the line is long at the Single, get to the Double and get in more runs. The Single has Paradise but the Double has Little Paradise (you'll need to sniff around for that).


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 5, 2013)

MountainSnow has good diamond trail on NorthFace and is better then Stratton and Okemo, so I say it is underrated trials and glades.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 5, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Overrated: Front Five at Cannon. Yes, they have great pitch, but those trails are awfully short and WAY too wide. I would have rathered the mountain put in 8 trails with character across that width of terrain, instead of 5 massively wide straight boulevards.




I will give the wide comment on four of the five.  Pauly's is a perfect IMHO.

The trails that I hate By-Pass and Upper Middle Cannon.  Terrible layout when the HSQ went in.  It should have terminated in the open area below Big Link.


----------



## dmc (Nov 5, 2013)

Hunter 
- Most underrated "Mad Box"
- Most overrated "Mad Box"


----------



## Riverskier (Nov 5, 2013)

I don't really have any to add, but to comment on a couple already mentioned...

Right Stuff at SR: I could take it or leave it, but it is a well pitched trail great for high speed cruising with no real intersecting trails. Where it really shines though is that it is one of the first trails SR opens for the year, and for early season I think it is exceptional terrain. If SR can get it open this weekend it will probably represent the most interesting open terrain in the East IMO.

Blind Ambition at SR: Yeah, it certainly isn't steep gnarly terrain, but it is huge, well spaced glade, and an absolute blast to rip through on a powder day. Untracked runs in there often end up being my runs of the day.


----------



## skirick (Nov 5, 2013)

dmc said:


> Hunter
> - Most underrated "Mad Box"
> - Most overrated "Mad Box"


LOL - Never could understand why they bothered even naming a flat trail that's 200' long.


----------



## jimk (Nov 5, 2013)

Fun topic.  My ability sweet spot is hard blue/easy black so what I think is underrated may vary from a true steeps-meister.  Also, my impressions are those of a touron with limited exposure to most ski areas out of my home region.  Take with grain of salt 

Focusing on Underrated ski trails or maybe underappreciated is more apropos:
Saddleback, ME:  Muleskinner.  I'd heard a little buzz about this being a neat trail, but when I skied it first time two years ago found it to have cool remote feel, quite tight and twisty.
Wildcat, NH:  really like Wildcat ski area, fits my ability level very well.  There really isn't anything inbounds that is super steep, but heading straight under the Express Chair or nearby parallel trail (old gondy line?) you get 2000 vert of soft bumps with a few little rock drops and an audience.
 Stowe, VT:  don't know mtn well, but had someone take me through Angel Food glade last year.  Very fun, not too hard, not too easy with nice side-country feel.
Mt. Snow, VT:  Ripcord.  Whatever you might think about the rest of the mtn, there is no denying Ripcord is steep and bumpy.

Moving beyond the Northeast:
Mt. Bachelor, OR:  gets the "Flatchelor" label because it's sort of like Wildcat, great skiing, but nothing extreme.  However, when the backside is open it's a really exceptional side-country experience with about 1500-2000' continuous vertical of easy black diamond pitch, interesting snow conditions, and few skiers across 1500 backside acres.
Squaw Valley, CA:  Red Dog Ridge.  No way Squaw could ever be considered underrated, but there is so much interesting black diamond terrain!  Red Dog Ridge is quite steep with fairly open glades and requires just enough high traversing from any lift to feel adventurous, but not life threatening.
Snowbird, UT:  Mineral Basin.  MB may be considered the softer and sometimes slushy side of Snowbird, but I skied it once on sunny day in January and had a blast across hundreds of acres of open face.  Pitch is blue/black, but some parts funnel into steeper chutes and there are areas of big rocks/cliffs.
Taos, NM:  climbing the ridge.  Taos is a GREAT expert's mtn, just for the lift served terrain.  I was a little intimidated to try hiking the ridge to their renowned extreme stuff, but it's beautiful up there and you can skate past the hairiest parts and ski stuff that is normal black diamond in difficulty.
Arapahoe Basin, CO:  Pali!  If you're a fan of old school, no-nonsense areas like MRG, Magic, Platty and you ever get to Colorado reserve a day from the mega resorts and visit Arapahoe Basin.  It has scenic upper-intermediate terrain, but the bump runs under the Pallavicini chair are a standout.  Must be a dozen trails served by this chair alone with the pitch and vertical of Outer Limits at Killington.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 5, 2013)

Sidewinder & Doozie at Pico

That whole pod of trails is really fun but especially over on the north side


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 5, 2013)

jimk said:


> Saddleback, ME:  Muleskinner.  I'd heard a little buzz about this being a neat trail, but when I skied it first time two years ago found it to have cool remote feel, quite tight and twisty.



+1 on Muleskinner. Sticking w/ Saddleback since I know it very well, other trails that are under-rated would include Golden Smelt and Red Devil. Smelt is a bit steeper and ungroomed but a nice classic style run most ppl stay on Grey Ghost.
Among their glades I'd say Dark Wizard and Thrombosis are under-rated...DK Wiz is very tight but holds the snow incredibly well.


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 5, 2013)

jimk said:


> Wildcat, NH: really like Wildcat ski area, fits my ability level very well. There really isn't anything inbounds that is super steep, but heading straight under the Express Chair or nearby parallel trail (old gondy line?) you get 2000 vert of soft bumps with a few little rock drops and an audience.



Feline. I wonder if it gets ignored because it's looks small on the trail map, but I always find myself alone on the trail, and I would argue it has some of the most interesting terrain on the mountain. Small rock and cliff bands and lift towers to navigate, and much narrower than Lift Lion or Top Cat.

This pic is from last year, the day after 18" or so.  Groomers were frozen over, the woods were crusty and dangerous, and Feline was by far the best trail on the mountain.


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 5, 2013)

Overrated:  Jericho and Wild Turkey at Jiminy Peak.  Sure they're fairly steep.  But they're also well groomed and pretty wide so unless it's a boiler plate surface they're pretty tame.
Also, all of Okemo. Except for maybe Tuckered Out on Jackson Gore.  That trail is pretty fun.

Underrated:  Binder at Sugarloaf.  The lower half in particular.  It's probably my favorite trail in the northeast.  It's narrow and winding with a shallow, natural halfpipe crossection.  I love little side features and Binder has both quantity and variety. Plus, being narrow and tucked down out of the wind, it's protected and skis well whether it's a groomer or powder day.


----------



## Superbman (Nov 5, 2013)

Underrated: Everything on Kennebago Steeps or Casablanca Glades at Saddleback, Maine
                 All Glade Runs at Mount Snow…seriously, when the snow is in-Mt. Snow's Glades are wonderful (especially the ones to the       farthest skiers left of the Northface.
Starr at Stowe…yeah I know everyone rates this highly…but still not high enough
Paradise-Sugarbush. Everyone talks up Castlerock trails, but Paradise is the best trail there.
Mittersill Area-Cannon: Yep, it's snow-starved, but if you get a chance to ski in in a March Storm cycle…you'll see it rules.
Competition-Berkshire East-If you are in the mood for no-holds-barred big, sweeping SG turns on a falling line steepish, well-maintained groomer, This is the Run!

Overrated: Everything at Okemo…no matter where you rate it, you've rated it too high.
               Rumble-Sugarbush-Yeah it's hard and twisty, but give me Paradise anyday
               Outer Limits-It's not even the best(or steepest) bump run at Killington…and they groom 2/3's of it!


----------



## dlague (Nov 5, 2013)

Well I can probably list trails at every resort but that would take too much time and result in too much reading.  But I find that there are many trails that are rated as black trails that ar kind of steep, e flat and fairly wide that in my mind are blues examples Bretton Woods' Waumbek, Ragged Mountain's Showboat and Showoff, Gunstock's Middle Trigger etc.  Every mountain has them.  Then there are blues that are long and flat like Bretton Woods' Two Mile Home, Gunstock's Stonebar.

To me it appears that these trail designations are designed to protect the beginners and not to identify challenges to the better skiers.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Nov 5, 2013)

Over-rated:  
Jericho at Jiminy (Upper Liftline is much more interesting---on the rare occasion I've seen it open)
Catapult at Catamount (with the exception of those rare days when they have fresh snow--then this trail is fun)

Under-rated:
Sunrise at Sugarbush--great view, often ignored, nice bumps if you choose
Liftline at Berkshire East--if conditions are right, this trail is a blast.
Whirlaway at Stowe (Spruce Peak)--often ignored, so if everything else is tracked out, chances are you can find fresh snow


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 5, 2013)

dlague said:


> Well I can probably list trails at every resort



Well that's no fun.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 5, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Feline. I wonder if it gets ignored because it's looks small on the trail map, but I always find myself alone on the trail, and I would argue it has some of the most interesting terrain on the mountain. Small rock and cliff bands and lift towers to navigate, and much narrower than Lift Lion or Top Cat.
> 
> This pic is from last year, the day after 18" or so.  Groomers were frozen over, the woods were crusty and dangerous, and Feline was by far the best trail on the mountain.



+1 on that. It is a really unique trail with tons of character. That side of the mountain really doesn't get any love unless the HSQ is on wind hold and Tomcat is running.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 5, 2013)

So many underrated trails to even count.....Fall Line at MRG is kind of the red headed step sister to Paradise. But it is an incredibly awesome area. I can't even call it a trail since it skis different every time. One time it's steep moguls. The next it's tight trees with drops. I would argue that Fall Line is just as fun and challenging as the main area of Paradise.

Overrated: Pretty much every marked double diamond in the East. I appreciate mountains like Jay, Cannon, and MRG who keep it to one. I feel like a double diamond should only be for trails where falling can result in serious bodily injury. I can understand an argument for a few things like the Slides at WF or Liftline at Smuggs but not much else.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 5, 2013)

That trail at Wildcat looks sick, how have I missed that?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 5, 2013)

Newpylong said:


> That trail at Wildcat looks sick, how have I missed that?



It's an easy trail to miss.  Unless you want to take a short hike up Cat Track from Lynx, you have to either ski Pole Cat and not miss the turnoff for the Tomcat trail or take the Tomcat Chair to get to it.  I often forget about skiing it on my visits to Wildcat.


----------



## yeggous (Nov 5, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> It's an easy trail to miss.  Unless you want to take a short hike up Cat Track from Lynx, you have to either ski Pole Cat and not miss the turnoff for the Tomcat trail or take the Tomcat Chair to get to it.  I often forget about skiing it on my visits to Wildcat.



That trail is often a sheet of ice (from the ground water) covered by powder. It can be really tough conditions.

Wildcat has several trails like this that are hidden all over the mountain. People unfamiliar with the mountain often leave disappointed that there aren't more well marked cruisers with snowmaking, but Wildcat is a real skier's mountain.

Regulars know to move around and explore. I'm talking about trails like Haynesville Pass, Cat Cutoff, Stray Cat, the Chutes, Hairball, Leo's Leap, and Al's Folly. I'll leave out the unmarked trails, but there are plenty of those too.

It's not that their underrated; it's that most people aren't even aware that they exist.


----------



## TheAmazingShrinkingSven (Nov 5, 2013)

*Front 5...*



Puck it said:


> I will give the wide comment on four of the five.  Pauly's is a perfect IMHO.
> 
> The trails that I hate By-Pass and Upper Middle Cannon.  Terrible layout when the HSQ went in.  It should have terminated in the open area below Big Link.



I'd add to this threat - if you get yourself to the far far far skiers right and right under the base of the cliffs and keep going right, you'll find the goods on that front face - when the mountain is cold, and windy, with new snow.... there is nothing better than those shots... I agree on Pauly's, and the new glade over there isn't too bad either... 

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## TheAmazingShrinkingSven (Nov 5, 2013)

Most Overrated - White Heat: Someone else said it - shitty snow conditions (hard, huge, whales) do not constitute a challenge, they just suck... 

Most Underrated - Kinsman Glade, Cannon...


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 5, 2013)

I agree that the Front Five at Cannon and Jericho at Jiminy are overrated. 

I think OL at Killington deserves it's rating. Name a better pure bump trail under a lift, in front of a lodge, in the east. It's a rare commodity in this area and it should be celebrated, preferably while drinking beers and soaking up the sun in April.

Underrated? Any number of trails at Gore and Whiteface because most skiers in the east are Vermont biased. Timbuktu at Jay is great on it's own (even if you don't go "beyond"), so the main path is overlooked/underrated. There's entire mountains that fit that description, too (Black, Hickory, every mountain in the Eastern Townships of Quebec).


----------



## canobie#1 (Nov 5, 2013)

I think wildcat is just an underrated mountain it's self.  Attitash sucks but with wildcat with them, it's nice to ski the cat, then spend the last hour or two on bear peak.  The attitash side just sucks but wild cat and Bear peak make up for it.
Leroy's leap is a very under rated little trail but feline is one of my favorite trails period.


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 5, 2013)

I don't know about that.  They get a lot of love here, and consistently show up in ski rankings for a few different categories.  I'd say they're properly rated, as one of the best in New England.


----------



## slatham (Nov 5, 2013)

Under rated - Magic, all of it. And it does have true, wipe out and be harmed, double blacks.....


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 5, 2013)

Not as much as Wildcat, but I like Attitash.  *shrugs*


----------



## giantfan (Nov 5, 2013)

mattchuck2 said:


> I think OL at Killington deserves it's rating. Name a better pure bump trail under a lift, in front of a lodge, in the east. It's a rare commodity in this area and it should be celebrated, preferably while drinking beers and soaking up the sun in April.



Superstar - in May.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 5, 2013)

giantfan said:


> Superstar - in May.



I like the headwall of Superstar... After that it's meh and the bottom has a tendency to be a shitshow.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 5, 2013)

mattchuck2 said:


> I think OL at Killington deserves it's rating. *Name a better pure bump trail under a lift, in front of a lodge*, *in the east.* It's a rare commodity in this area and it should be celebrated, preferably while drinking beers and soaking up the sun in April.



Tram line at Cannon.

Not that I'm taking anything away from OL.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 5, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Tram line at Cannon.
> 
> Not that I'm taking anything away from OL.



Oooh, that's a good one. But not really the pure bump showcase that OL is.

OL is "watch me" bumps of a kind usually reserved for runs like Gunbarrel at Heavenly. I just respect it for what it is and think it's a shame for people to call it overrated.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 5, 2013)

mattchuck2 said:


> Oooh, that's a good one. But not really the pure bump showcase that OL is.
> 
> OL is "watch me" bumps of a kind usually reserved for runs like Gunbarrel at Heavenly. I just respect it for what it is and think it's a shame for people to call it overrated.



OL is groomed most of the time now. At least 1/2 the trail is at least. Yeah it bumps up on busy days but nothing like the VW sized bumps of yesteryear. We have a great old poster of OL at our house in VT. Top to bottom side to side bumps.


----------



## EPB (Nov 5, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Not as much as Wildcat, but I like Attitash.  *shrugs*



Me too. It serves its purpose, but certainly isn't anything outer worldly. It gets typical low elevation NH/ME snowfall so there's not much to see in terms of bump runs, but the Attitash side does have great character and low traffic due to the triple chair. The runs are also pretty long by eastern standards.... Its surprisingly difficult to find places with lifts that are 6000+ feet long or serve 1700 vertical feet.


----------



## EPB (Nov 5, 2013)

I'd say Winter's Way at Sugarloaf is underrated purely because Bubblecuffer seems to get all the attention. I'd also like to give the nod to the Ryan trail at Tremblant (including the not-so-secret bottom of Ryan Bas). Top to bottom, it's definitely one of the more interesting trails I've ever skied.  Perhaps some of the Montreal guys on this forum might agree.


----------



## laxski (Nov 6, 2013)

I second Superstar in May. The glades at Mt Snow are awesome and they have had much needed clearing this summer,so they might be in play earlier in the season.Ledge and uncles are Faves but all depends on the Snow


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 6, 2013)

Under - Hardscrabble at Cannon
over - North face area at Mt Snow - While it is the best area at Snow most of the trails really are blues with a few blacks thrown in.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 6, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Under - Hardscrabble at Cannon
> over - North face area at Mt Snow - While it is the best area at Snow most of the trails really are blues with a few blacks thrown in.



Seriously? I don't consider it overly difficult but the entire North Face would be considered black at any other area in the East save the far skier's left trail, Olympic (used to be blue). The rest have consistent black pitch.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 6, 2013)

Newpylong said:


> Seriously? I don't consider it overly difficult but the entire North Face would be considered black at any other area in the East save the far skier's left trail, Olympic (used to be blue). The rest have consistent black pitch.



Hence being over rated by some


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 6, 2013)

Newpylong said:


> Seriously? I don't consider it overly difficult but the entire North Face would be considered black at any other area in the East save the far skier's left trail, Olympic (used to be blue). The rest have consistent black pitch.


+1 and some great glades off left of those steeps trails.


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 6, 2013)

I love that glade.  Starts off tight and steep and then opens up as the pitch mellows out.  Best place to be when the snow is good and the place is packed.

What do we mean by underrated in this thread?  I was talking about trails that people gush about but aren't really anything special.  Not necessarily that it's difficulty rating is overstated.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 6, 2013)

Overrated:  Stein's Run.  It seems like this trail is frequented by people who don't belong on it - presumably so they can tell everyone they skied it...!  The Mall right door is a better run.


----------



## quiglam1 (Nov 6, 2013)

McCauley Mtn. in Old Forge is small, but has great snow and glades.


----------



## dmc (Nov 6, 2013)

skirick said:


> LOL - Never could understand why they bothered even naming a flat trail that's 200' long.



Love that you got that...  I don't get it either..   Or why the box is mad?


----------



## ss20 (Nov 6, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> over - North face area at Mt Snow - While it is the best area at Snow most of the trails really are blues with a few blacks thrown in.



I agree with you.  Ripcord and jaws are true to their ratings.  Plummet can be worthy of its diamond rating if it's icy.  The short trails like PDF, Boulder Pile, and Little Steep are challenging.  Everything else is blue, imho.


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 6, 2013)

I think Mt. Snow rates them all as diamonds because the whole north face is supposed to be their "expert" terrain area.  Plus it keeps novices away and gives the more hardcore guys and gals a little place of their own to play in. I think Mt. Snow is good at this, if that's what they're actually doing.  Like the idea of having Carinthia as a separate, all park area.  It keeps user types that don't necessarily enjoy each other's company away from each other.


----------



## Tin (Nov 6, 2013)

Underrated....

Liftline at Berkshire East because it usually has some thin cover, rocks and lift pole to navigate, along with bumps and some pitch in spots. Just a favorite of mine for some reason.

Others that are underrated...Upper Giant Killer at Pico, Paradise at Sugarbush, Moondance at Stratton (Stratton's glades are awesome).

Over... Superstar (until it is all that is left in May/June), Liftline at Stowe = zero character, any trail in NH other than Kinsman or the Tramline.


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 6, 2013)

Tin said:


> any trail in NH other than Kinsman or the Tramline.



Well this seems a bit unnecessary.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 6, 2013)

Tin said:


> Underrated....
> 
> Liftline at Berkshire East because it usually has some thin cover, rocks and lift pole to navigate, along with bumps and some pitch in spots. Just a favorite of mine for some reason.
> 
> ...



How do you over rate any green trail?


----------



## Tin (Nov 6, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> How do you over rate any green trail?



I was referring to blacks and doubles at places like Loon, Waterville...I went a little overboard. Sorry


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 6, 2013)

Pretty sure it's been mentioned already, but I'd put all of Black Mountain (NH) in my underrated category.  Love that place.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 6, 2013)

Tin said:


> I was referring to blacks and doubles at places like Loon, Waterville...I went a little overboard. Sorry



In the heat of the moment things happen. I agree with those two places but Wildcat and Cannon have some true blacks. It is kind of like saying it about VT and then mentioning Stratton and Okemo.


----------



## freeski919 (Nov 7, 2013)

jimk said:


> Stowe, VT:  don't know mtn well, but had someone take me through Angel Food glade last year.  Very fun, not too hard, not too easy with nice side-country feel.



Angel Food isn't a trail, and it isn't even part of Stowe. It is beyond the resort boundary. Heck, it's not even in the town of Stowe, its in Cambridge. I wouldn't call Angel Food underrated or overrated. Its a decent glade. Fun, but nothing really outstanding about it. I can think of a dozen tree runs within a mile of Angel Food which are much more interesting.


----------



## jimk (Nov 7, 2013)

freeski919 said:


> Angel Food isn't a trail, and it isn't even part of Stowe. It is beyond the resort boundary. Heck, it's not even in the town of Stowe, its in Cambridge. I wouldn't call Angel Food underrated or overrated. Its a decent glade. Fun, but nothing really outstanding about it. I can think of a dozen tree runs within a mile of Angel Food which are much more interesting.



I'm so BUSTED...by the guy that took me there:razz:


----------



## canobie#1 (Nov 7, 2013)

Sweepstakes at Ragged Mountain is another awesome trail in the shadows of Birches and Exbhadition


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 7, 2013)

canobie#1 said:


> Sweepstakes at Ragged Mountain is another awesome trail in the shadows of Birches and Exbhadition



Love that trail though I wish the bottom was never widened.  It would have been amazing if they left the whole thing as narrow as the top.


----------



## canobie#1 (Nov 7, 2013)

I wish they would add more trees in between birches and sweeps, I like the isolation.


----------



## snowmonster (Nov 8, 2013)

Someone mentioned the Eastern Townships so I decided to give my over and under to show some Quebecois love. I've been to these ski areas only once but cut me some slack. I'm hunkered down expecting a 190 mph supertyphoon to blow through and ski talk is keeping the edge off.

Overrated:

Any trail rated as a triple black at either Le Massif or Sutton - A triple black rating is excessive. I prefer the less is more ethic at MRG, Jay and Cannon where even the most difficult terrain is a single black. By that standard, a triple black trail should be a 30 foot cliff with a tight spruce forest in the landing zone. I don't know if it's a marketing gimmick or a response to Quebec insurance laws but Le Massif and Sutton both have triple black diamond trails. At Sutton, the triple blacks are tight glades but nothing too scary. Le Massif has the triple black Le Charlevoix. It was closed when I was there but, from what I understand, it's just a really steep and icy racing trail. Unless there's a forest in the middle that tosses you over a cliff, it's probably skiable by us mere mortals.

Underrated:

Orford's glades - If you like glades, people immediately recommend Sutton because of its Jay-like tree runs. The glades there are great but, if you want glades that can really kick your butt, head to Orford. If Sutton is the Jay of the Eastern Townships then Orford (terrain wise) is their MRG. They have a whole complex of glades off the Giroux Est chair that range from intermediate mellow to "Holy s#it! How do I get out of here?" One called Boogie funnels you to a really narrow slot just wide enough for you to straightline and jump off a rock into a pitched stand of trees. Yeah, pretty challenging. At the bar after, I was chatting up a patroller who pointed out one of the patrons. He said: "Did you ski Labreque? See, that woman. She's Labreque. We named it after her." He then told me that the most challenging glade is Ecureil because you "have to jump off a cliff and there's a tree right in front of you." Orford seems to be more liberal with its trail closing policies. There were several closed trails at Sutton which I happily jumped into. Good cover, no roots, rocks or stumps. In contrast, a day later at Orford, they had open trails and glades that should have been closed. More exciting skiing but you really have to watch out.

Mont Liguori/ Secteur Hors Piste at Le Massif - If Le Massif really wants to make a run at skiers from south of its border, they should market this place as "Brackett Basin with better food." Brackett Basin-esque. Great long sidecountry runs. Huge wilderness area. No real named trails in there so you actually get lost if you try hard enough. Powder pockets and hike-to terrain to keep things interesting at the resort. Just remember to hit this place before 2pm because it gets closed. I wanted to duck the rope but decided I didn't want to be a scofflaw in three countries.

Owl's Head - Overshadowed by Jay to the south, Orford to its north and Sutton to its west. Gets in the conversation this way: "Well, if you're doing a week at Jay, you might as well hop over the border for a day at Owl's Head since it's 20 minutes away." Uncrowded and old school. Base area reminds me of Magic. Great cruisers with great views. Steeps can be found on Colorado. Glades not too challenging but it's a fun mountain and worth a day. By the way, they ran a special on Tuesdays and Wednesdays for CAN$17 taxes included. End the day at Abbaye St. Benoit du Lac for some contemplation and cheese.


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 11, 2013)

Overrated - Ripsaw at Loon.  It's slightly steep for about 5 turns.  It's an overwide boulevard wih no character and would be rated a blue at most other ski areas.


----------



## timm (Nov 11, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Pretty sure it's been mentioned already, but I'd put all of Black Mountain (NH) in my underrated category.  Love that place.



Seconded (or thirded). 

Doesn't hurt that you will almost never wait in line (or have company) on the summit double. But the whole vibe of the place is great.


----------



## canobie#1 (Nov 11, 2013)

I'd say Bear Peak at Attitash is pretty underrated.  It's a shame that the Attitash mountain sucks because Bear Peak has awesome gems that don't get enough credit. (Avenger, Wandering Skis, Illusion, Broken Arrow, Katchina Falls and the new glades they added last season with no names)


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 11, 2013)

I like Attitash proper and Bear equally.  Tight Rope, Ptarmigan, Tim's Trauma, Idiot's Option, Wilfred's, Northwest Passage are all great trails.  Sure the Summit Triple sucks, but the terrain does not.  The terrain is considerably steeper on the Attitash side as well.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 12, 2013)

quiglam1 said:


> McCauley Mtn. in Old Forge is small, but has great snow and glades.



yeah and HELMERS is the real deal for bumps


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 12, 2013)

The old "waterfall " Ryan at Tremblant is underrated,


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 13, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> I like Attitash proper and Bear equally.  Tight Rope, Ptarmigan, Tim's Trauma, Idiot's Option, Wilfred's, Northwest Passage are all great trails.  Sure the Summit Triple sucks, but the terrain does not.  The terrain is considerably steeper on the Attitash side as well.



Yea Tightrope is great if you like skiing on ice skating rinks.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Buckeye Skier 1330 (Nov 13, 2013)

Underrated: East Bowl at Burke, one of the coolest trails I've ever been on. Like you are in another world.


----------



## canobie#1 (Jan 4, 2014)

sweepstakes at Ragged is deff under rated


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 5, 2014)

Sweepstakes is a good trail, especially the top.  I wish they left it as narrow as the top for the whole length.


----------



## bobbutts (Jan 5, 2014)

Way overrated in this thread: Berkshire Ice


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 5, 2014)

*Overrated:*
Stowe: Liftline

*Underrated:  *
Stowe: Chin Clip, Whirlaway
Plattekill:  Almost every trail 
Smuggler's Notch: Smuggler's Alley (if conditions are good, if not it's often icy)


----------



## canobie#1 (Jan 5, 2014)

TNT at Yawgoo Valley never gets credit.  Sure Yawgoo isn't very goo but TNT is an exception.  It's just a fun trail thats out in it's own world.


----------



## goldsbar (Jan 5, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Overrated: Pretty much every marked double diamond in the East. I appreciate mountains like Jay, Cannon, and MRG who keep it to one. I feel like a double diamond should only be for trails where falling can result in serious bodily injury.
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app



This is my view.  Not so much bodily injury, but at least a sickening accelerating head-over-heels tumble.  A narrow spot with some required commitment also helps.  It shouldn't be something I'm willing to put my 6 y/o on.  Haven't really seen anything like that in the East.  Certainly a few runs in Jackson, Alta/Bird, Whistler and the like would qualify.  Never been to Stowe or Smuggs.  DDs in the East are more a matter of how fast/hard you can/can't hit them.


----------

